# [SOLVED]emerge apache

## die-hard

Salve ragazzi sto cercando di installare apache, ma durante al fase di compilazione ecco cosa accade:

```

/usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/os/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/server/mpm/worker -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/http -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/filters -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/proxy -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/generators -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/mappers -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/database -I/usr/include/apr-1 -I/usr/include/db4.5 -I/usr/include/mysql -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/ssl -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/dav/main  -c mod_auth_basic.c && touch mod_auth_basic.slo

/usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE    -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/os/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/server/mpm/worker -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/http -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/filters -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/proxy -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/generators -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/mappers -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/database -I/usr/include/apr-1 -I/usr/include/db4.5 -I/usr/include/mysql -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/ssl -I/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/dav/main  -c mod_auth_digest.c && touch mod_auth_digest.slo

/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/shlibtool --silent --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread  -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -Wl,--no-as-needed -L/usr/lib -rdynamic -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r -lz -lpthread -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -lssl -lcrypto  -Wl,--no-as-needed    -o mod_authn_file.la -rpath /usr/lib/apache2/modules -module -avoid-version  mod_authn_file.lo 

/bin/sh: /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/shlibtool: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [mod_authn_file.la] Error 127

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/aaa'

make[3]: *** [shared-build-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules/aaa'

make[2]: *** [shared-build-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/modules'

make[1]: *** [shared-build-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3173:  Called apache-2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  410:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1:

 * 

 * Selected default threaded MPM: worker

 * 

 * Please note that you need SysV IPC support in your kernel.

 * Make sure CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y is set.

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3173:  Called apache-2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  410:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

VaioTux ~ # 

```

premetto che ho abilitato nel kernel CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

```

VaioTux ~ # less /usr/src/linux/.config| grep CONFIG_SYSVIPC

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

VaioTux ~ # 

```

grazie in anticipo per il vostro aiuto  :Sad: Last edited by die-hard on Tue Mar 04, 2008 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Il problema sembra essere qui:

```

/bin/sh: /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1/work/httpd-2.2.8/shlibtool: No such file or directory 

```

Stai utilizzando qualche strumento "esterno" (bashrcng&C.) per velocizzare la compilazione?

Casomai prova a rimuovere completamente il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage/ e riprovare a compilare il pacchetto.

----------

## die-hard

risolto, ho fatto il downgrade di libtools

----------

